
Google Tech Talk: The Secret History of Silicon Valley - staunch
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8911340403810065276
======
aneesh
This is a repost. See:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=101601>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=101527>

A search feature on News.YC would be nice.

